# Charaktertransfer von Averland weg



## pulla_man (15. Juli 2009)

so hallo, da ja nun auch wir von averland transferieren dürfen ab freitag wollte ich mich mal nach folgenden dingen erkundigen? (quelle: www.war-europe.com )

1.) wie sieht es auf erengrad und drakenwald aus? (da darf unsere destro hin)

2.) was haltet ihr davon, dass nun auch der letzte orvr server stirbt?

achja edit:

3.) wo wechselt ihr hin? @averländer


----------



## Görms (15. Juli 2009)

Ich und meine Jungs gehen auf Drakenwald und werden die Schädelspaltaz beim großen WAAAGH supporten.

zu 2. - Open RvR war niemals von den Jungs geplant, dass es nun scheitert ist schade - aber endlich kann ich im T 1-2 chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandmannn (15. Juli 2009)

jo, ich lass mich überraschen, wie es dort aussieht.
Wenn mehr los ist, was sicher so sein wird, hat es sich auf jeden fall gelohnt

Könnten mal n paar Erengrad oder Drakenwald Destros sagen, wie es bei ihnen aussieht.

Naja, open RvR sit schön, aber macht netmal 0,5% des Spiels aus, weil jeder sein eigenes Gebiet zum leveln hat...
Wenn de RvR willst, gehste in RvR Gebiet...

Die Option, auf nen englischen Server zu gehen wird sowiso niemand wählen, glaub ich...


----------



## Görms (15. Juli 2009)

Yeah Yeah, ich hätte gerne eine Stellungsnahme von Wolfner, der fällt mir durch qualitativ hochwertige Beiträge auf - was sons WaaaghBozz von Drakenwald ja auch muss.


----------



## Ascían (15. Juli 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> so hallo, da ja nun auch wir von averland transferieren dürfen ab freitag wollte ich mich mal nach folgenden dingen erkundigen? (quelle: www.war-europe.com )
> 
> 1.) wie sieht es auf erengrad und drakenwald aus? (da darf unsere destro hin)
> 
> ...



Wäre schön dich wieder begrüßen zu können - wenn auch als Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings gibt es schon sehr viele Destros auf Ere, lasst euch von dem Bonus nicht täuschen. Ist aber natürlich angenehm, mit 30% mehr RP und so..

Ihr werdet euch allerdings auf Ere an 24/7 FotM-Gebombe gewöhnen müssen, Melee Single-DD wie Hexen o.ä. findet man gar nicht mehr im RvR.


Edit für dich: Das Spielerniveau auf Ere ist circa 8 Mal so hoch wie damals auf Middenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liegt vllt an den ganzen DAoC-Gilden die dort seit Release ihr Unwesen treiben.


----------



## pulla_man (15. Juli 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wäre schön dich wieder begrüßen zu können - wenn auch als Gegner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe jo, diesmal sind wir dann auf verschiedenen seiten. naja, das gebombe gabs auf averland auch schon, da wird sich nciht viel ändern, ausser dass ich pro gebiet in 6 bombergrps statt einer laufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (15. Juli 2009)

Sandmannn schrieb:


> Könnten mal n paar Erengrad oder Drakenwald Destros sagen, wie es bei ihnen aussieht.



Erengrad kann ich für beide Seiten *nicht* empfehlen, die Verhältnisse dort lassen sich nicht sicher festmachen. Mal ist Order über mehrere Wochen überlegen, mal Destro. Seit Destro den 20%-Lolli haben (mal wieder) sind sie plötzlich sehr aktiv (wie beim letzten mal) und stehen auch in Altdorf. Im Szenario trifft man zu über 90% auf Bombergruppen, auch mal auf 2 oder 3 auf der gleichen Seite.
Erst wenn der Bonus weg und der Balancepatch endlich da ist wird man sagen können wie die wahren Verhältnisse sind.
Wenn dort jetzt nochmals unkontrolliert zusätzliche Spieler dazu kommen könnte das ganze dauerhaft auf eine Seite kippen.

Drakenwald bin ich mit meinen Destrotwinks erst im T2, aber was ich so mitbekomme ist es im T4 ziemlich ausgeglichen. Die Zonenkontrolle schwankt immer von einer Festung zur anderen. Auch im T2 sind am Wochenende 2+ Warbands pro Seite unterwegs, auf Erengrad, der angeblich mehr Spieler hat, wars vor ein paar Wochen manchmal nichtmal einer. Schon vor den 10 Tagen für Wiedereinsteiger war dort mehr los als auf Erengrad.


----------



## Ankar (15. Juli 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen wie es auf Carroburg aussieht? Wir Ordis haben ja die Option, dort hin zu wechseln.

Und wo werden noch ein Paar Ordis gebraucht? Also Erengrad geht nicht weil ich dort t2/3 destro twinks habe. 
Also fällt die Entscheidung entweder auf Carroburg oder Drakenwald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Waaah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich überleg auch auf Drakenwald zu wechseln


----------



## Thoraros (15. Juli 2009)

Ist doch beschiss ... meine destro chars sind auf carro... FU ... ehrlich fu!!!!!


----------



## brudersicarius (15. Juli 2009)

Also gibt es Averland bald auch nichtmehr??
gibts dann nurnoch carroburg, erengrad und drakenwald oder wie??


----------



## xerkxes (15. Juli 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> Also gibt es Averland bald auch nichtmehr??
> gibts dann nurnoch carroburg, erengrad und drakenwald oder wie??



Jep und die sind zur Zeit auch nicht voll. Das letzte Kapitel in Age of Reckoning könnte begonnen haben.


----------



## Event Horizon (15. Juli 2009)

averland wird auch dicht gemacht ?

naja das war es dann wohl für warhammer, in paar monaten wird 1 server übrig bleiben .

tjo balance probleme bombergruppen und ödes pve tu sich keiner gerne an. und seit den länder is orvr auch kaum was los.

es waren tolle ideen in dem game aber eine sehr miese umsetzung


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (15. Juli 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> Also gibt es Averland bald auch nichtmehr??
> gibts dann nurnoch carroburg, erengrad und drakenwald oder wie??



Was erwartest Du? Mythic ist einfach zu schlecht.

Balance kaputt, Performance kaputt, nun gibts mehr PVE Content für PVE Fans, die aber schon längst wieder WoW, HDRO, AoC usw. spielen, die PVP Fans dagegen regen sich auf, dass LOTD RVR lahmlegt und den PVElern auch noch Vorteile fürs PVP bringt (Gürteltaschen). Wichtige Änderungen an den Keeps (mehr Aufgänge) oder an den Hauptstadtbelagerungen werden auch nach hinten verschoben usw.

Selbst diese 3 Server sind noch zu viel für Warhammer Online in Deutschland, ich glaube langsam hat DAoC mehr Spieler in Deutschland als Warhammer Online.


----------



## zentumio (15. Juli 2009)

Und wieder einmal siegt WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (15. Juli 2009)

Mir würde auf Anhieb nicht wirklich etwas einfallen, was gegen Drakenwald sprechen könnte. Serverlag ist (zumindest für mich) kein Problem, es ist nicht zu voll aber auch nicht leer. Prinzipiell ist im ORvR immer was los, auch wenn es seit den LdT immer wieder zu leichten Schwankungen in der allgemeinen Beteiligung kommt. Szenarios gehen mit einer maximal geringen Wartezeit auf. Das ist natürlich auch abhängig von der Tageszeit. Bombergruppen kommen natürlich auch hier vor. Allerdings nicht in einem übermäßig störendem Maß.
Die Bevölkerungsbalance ist recht gut bzw. die Anteilnahme am ORvR ist sehr ausgeglichen. Was hier positiv hinzukommt ist, dass es recht engagierte ORvR-Leader wie bspw. Dyvada auf der Destro-Seite gibt.
Das Klima in der Servercommunity ist recht gelassen. Hier und da gibt es natürlich immer Leute die sich für besonders schlau/toll halten, aber die wird man nirgends los.
Als Rollenspieler habe ich bisher gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht, jedoch überwiegend positive (Bzw. weiß ich nur von zwei negativen Fällen, die gleich nach dem Huss-Transfer waren. Und die beiden Wichtigtuer sind inzwischen auch verstummt.)




zentumio schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal siegt WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es Blizzard darum geht, das MMO-Genre in einen widerlichen Einheitsbrei zu verkochen, dann ja.


----------



## brudersicarius (15. Juli 2009)

super, ja ich glaube wirklich war wird untergehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
also ich fand das spiel einfach perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja spiel jetzt noch 2 monate aber danach glaub ich werd ich mir keine karte mehr kaufen... werden bestimmt viele so machen


----------



## pulla_man (15. Juli 2009)

ok, soweit ich das nun mitbekommen habe:

1.) jeder server ist destrolastig
- carroburg sowieso
- erengrad momentan auch
- drakenwald scheint auch destro im vorteil zu sein

2.) ein paar unserer ordler werden nach carro gehen

3.) wenn die order teilweise nach carro geht, bleibt die volle destro und ein teil order über. order war zahlenmässig eh unterlegen. jetzt splittet sich die unterlegene seite noch mehr auf und die zahlenmässig stärkere seite destro hat die wahl einen von 3 servern zu kippen. unsere allianz (zahlenmässig glaub ich die stärkste) wird höchstwahrscheinlich geschlossen wechseln. und ich denke, dass viele kleinere gilden und grössere allianzen mitziehen werden. es wird wohl eine absprache heute abend zwischen order und destro geben, damit die community zusammenbleibt.

im endeffekt prophezeie ich, dass der server auf den wir wechseln auch gekippt wird.

gerüchten zufolge habe ich gehört, dass es heute abend bei der absprache so laufen wird, dass sterni auch anwesend sein soll und es diskutiert wird, dass averland geschlossen auf einen server kopiert wird, ohne dass man gross eine wahl hat. die wahl soll wohl angeblich auf (Edit: nicht erengrad sondern) *DRAKENWALD* fallen. wie gesagt es sind nur gerüchte und wir warten mal ab was passiert


----------



## Wolfner (15. Juli 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> - drakenwald scheint auch destro im vorteil zu sein




Kann ich als Drakenwaldspieler nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Wuced (15. Juli 2009)

Doch zahlmäßig is Destro schon n paar Mannen mehr aber könnt gern kommen
Mfg


----------



## pulla_man (15. Juli 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> Doch zahlmäßig is Destro schon n paar Mannen mehr aber könnt gern kommen
> Mfg



dir ist aber bewusst, dass dann ne ganze menge destro kommt ohne ord3er mitzubringen


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (15. Juli 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> Ich überleg auch auf Drakenwald zu wechseln





Also ich hab mir mal einen Spalta auf Drakenwald gemacht. Das erste was mir aufgefallen der server laggt voll war das jetzt ein Einzelfall oder ist das immer so ?


----------



## Holy_strike (15. Juli 2009)

Öhm Siehe War Homepage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Server werden sehr wahrscheinlich deswegen gewartet.


----------



## Wolfner (15. Juli 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir mal einen Spalta auf Drakenwald gemacht. Das erste was mir aufgefallen der server laggt voll war das jetzt ein Einzelfall oder ist das immer so ?



Ich habe zumindest keine Probleme (hab nun auch keine besondere Internetverbindung).


Es kann natürlich sein, dass Destro zumindest auf dem Papier zahlenmäßig überlegen ist. Was jedoch die aktiven Kämpfer angeht ist es sicherlich relativ ausgeglichen.


----------



## firehawk14 (15. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal siegt WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schön das die Fanboys auch ihre ferngesteuerte Meinung preis geben.

Werden wohl auf Drakenwald, wird auch Zeit, Averland ist seit Wochen fast leer selbst am WE, die anderen 3 sind gut besucht.


----------



## Rungor (15. Juli 2009)

wo wechseln die meisten ordler denn jetzt hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Trili - Hexenjägerin - Averland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (15. Juli 2009)

vielleicht sollten wir mal ne Umfrage machen, wer wohin wechselt, dann wissen wir wo die meisten hin gehen.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Juli 2009)

Omg, wie die Leute gleich wieder kommen: "WAR geht unter" "WoW hat gewonnen"

Denkt mal etwas logischer und weniger reißerisch. Open RvR-Server war schon von Mythic nicht gewollt, es haben dort immer weniger Spieler gespielt als auf den Core Servers (ähnlich wie auf RP, nur dass es da noch extremer war).
Da die Auslastung noch nie wirklich hoch war, machen sie den Server nun dicht. Wo ist da das Problem? Das wär so, als würde Blizz Un'goro und manch anderen Server von seinem Leichenstatus befreien und die Leute auf andere Server verteilen. Es gibt daher weder weniger Spieler noch wäre WoW dem Untergang geweiht.

Aber naja, totgesagte leben länger. Wobei bei WAR die Schlechtredner echt gute Arbeit leisten. Regelmäßig werden Neuanfänger vergrault in Foren, weil diese Leute alles dermaßen überzogen schlechtreden. Da sieht man ja auch die eigentliche Intension. Ihnen hat WAR meist nicht gefallen, also soll es nun sterben. Wie kleinlich manche sind (das bezieht sich nicht auf Kritiker).


----------



## Event Horizon (15. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Omg, wie die Leute gleich wieder kommen: "WAR geht unter" "WoW hat gewonnen"
> 
> Denkt mal etwas logischer und weniger reißerisch. Open RvR-Server war schon von Mythic nicht gewollt, es haben dort immer weniger Spieler gespielt als auf den Core Servers (ähnlich wie auf RP, nur dass es da noch extremer war).
> Da die Auslastung noch nie wirklich hoch war, machen sie den Server nun dicht. Wo ist da das Problem? Das wär so, als würde Blizz Un'goro und manch anderen Server von seinem Leichenstatus befreien und die Leute auf andere Server verteilen. Es gibt daher weder weniger Spieler noch wäre WoW dem Untergang geweiht.
> ...




aber du hast ja recht warhammer ist ein aufstrebendes spiel das ein regen zuwachs an spieler hat und es doch noch ganze 3 server gibt .
weil pve so durchdacht und neu ist ,man als spieler beim rvr gefordert ist wie ich zum beispiel als heiler der auf der aoe heal taste rumhauen um dann doch vom gegner schon am startpunkt eines sc mit aoe schaden gekillt zu werden.

open rvr tot ist weil jeweils eine seite pve item im ldt farmen muss um was zu reissen im pvp spiel .

es gab mal zeit in den ich warhammer auch verteidigt habe die sind aber schon länger vorbei.

ich seh schon die flames kommen aber die wahrheit tut nunmal weh.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Juli 2009)

Event schrieb:


> aber du hast ja recht warhammer ist ein aufstrebendes spiel das ein regen zuwachs an spieler hat und es doch noch ganze 3 server gibt .
> weil pve so durchdacht und neu ist ,man als spieler beim rvr gefordert ist wie ich zum beispiel als heiler der auf der aoe heal taste rumhauen um dann doch vom gegner schon am startpunkt eines sc mit aoe schaden gekillt zu werden.
> 
> open rvr tot ist weil jeweils eine seite pve item im ldt farmen muss um was zu reissen im pvp spiel .
> ...



Wenn die Wahrheit weh tut, dann hast du ja gerade keine Schmerzen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn du laberst großartigen Müll. Du bist wohl einer der schlechtesten Heiler dies in dem Spiel wohl gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (15. Juli 2009)

Event schrieb:


> aber du hast ja recht warhammer ist ein aufstrebendes spiel das ein regen zuwachs an spieler hat und es doch noch ganze 3 server gibt .



solange der server auf dem ich spiele voll ist ist mir das egal
und 3 server reichen vollkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur weil WoW mehr hat macht es das nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Event schrieb:


> weil pve so durchdacht und neu ist ,man als spieler beim rvr gefordert ist wie ich zum beispiel als heiler der auf der aoe heal taste rumhauen um dann doch vom gegner schon am startpunkt eines sc mit aoe schaden gekillt zu werden.



PvE => gehört sowieso raus aus MMORPG.... braucht keiner...(erste gilde findet taktik heraus => alle restlichen denken gar nicht mehr nach)
RvR => als Hexenjäger bin ich mehr als genug gefordert...
            wie man seinen heiler spielt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen...ich für meinen teil spiele meinen sigma nicht so.... werde zwar oft geflamed warum ich nicht einfach durchgehend AoE heile sondern singletarget aber für was gibts die ignore 
            liste....


----------



## Protek (15. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal siegt WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch Wow werden im Laufe der Zeit die Spieler ausgehen.

Geht einfach sehr lange da es verdammt viel zu tun gibt in dem Game und es Unmengen an Spielern hat.

Aber der ewig gleiche Itemgrind ...

Ich denk WoW wird auch in seinen schlechtesten Zeiten in Jahren noch mehr Spieler haben als viele andere in ihren besten Zeiten nie hatten.

Verstehe es wer will, aber Blizzard hat aus ihrem guten Mmorpg ein Casualmonster erschaffen das noch Jahre leben wird.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (16. Juli 2009)

ich hab mal n gutes Quote gelesen... WoW war mal das beste MMORPG, nun ist es nur noch das grösste...

ichwar auch mal WoW-Fanboy, ich hab sogar kurz mit WAR aufgehört um WotlK-Erweiterung zu spielen. aber als ich nach bereits 2 monaten malygos heroic und saphiron mit 3 drachen gelegt hatte, musste ich sagen.. es bietet mir nichts mehr... auch für ulduar komm ich nicht zurück.. ist mir einfach zu blöde jeden tag die selben quests für Gold zu machen und Achievements hinterher zu rennen.

Nun spiel ich nur noch WAR... zwar auch nicht hardcore, aber 2-3 abende die Woche.. und das beste, es geht trotzdem vorwärts mit meinem char!


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (16. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Da die Auslastung noch nie wirklich hoch war, machen sie den Server nun dicht. Wo ist da das Problem?



Das Problem dürfte sein, dass man weltweit 63 Server geschlossen hat, und nun wieder Server schließen muss weil sie zu leer sind.
Open RVR Server waren am Anfang sehr wohl voll, Averland hatte eine sehr lange Zeit HOCH auf Destru Seite. Auch gab es ja mehrere RVR Server.

Auch die restlichen 3 deutschen Server werden nicht mehr lange zu dritt bleiben, zumindest, wenn die wirklich VOLLE Server haben wollen, 3 mittlere Server -> 2 volle, wenn man denn endlich zusammenlegen würde.

Übrigens solltest Du auch mal schauen, was mit den Servern anderer Nationen sind, letzten Sonntag hab ich 4 - 5 Server gezählt die an einem Sonntag auf niedrig sind. 

Es ist einfach extrem, wie viele Spieler Warhammer in den ersten 10 Monaten verloren hat, es ist mir kein MMORPG bekannt, was schneller so viele Spieler verloren hat, naja gut eventuell Vanguard.



Rungor schrieb:


> solange der server auf dem ich spiele voll ist ist mir das egal



Es gibt aber keine Server mehr die voll sind. Voll wäre wenn sie abends auf "hoch" stehen würden und sonntags vllt. mal kleine Warteschlangen hätten.


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (16. Juli 2009)

leute... lasst uns doch nicht gegenseitig iwas an kopf werfen.... lasst uns doch einfach nur hoffen dass es mit war noch lange weitergeht... finde das game extrem geil und zocke es seit der openbeta!!! find des is einfach hammer... zwischendurch mal kurz wieder wow gezockt aber bei wotlk auch die lust verloren... und wenn wir nurnoch auf einem server sind... nich unser problem... dann machen wir uns halt in riesigen schlachten wo 6kts destro und 6kts order sich gegenüber stehen platt... solange es noch server gibt is doch alles geil... vllt. kommt mal wieder die zeit in der sich die leute sagen... hey ich könnt mal wieder War installieren und zocken... und dann fällt ihnen auf... des is ja richtig geil geworden (so wars bei mir) zock ichs doch weiter... und sag am besten noch meiner alten gilde bescheid dass die auch kommen sollen... man weis es nicht wie es enden wird... ich hoffe nicht zu bald...


----------



## Hellbabe (16. Juli 2009)

Naja auf Carro is Order unterlegen atm. Da ich da nen Orderchar (wat auch sonst) angefangen habe, muss ich ehrlich sagen, soviel Spaß am RvR hatte ich auf Averlande net, da hier net die 15 Stufen über dir stehenden Lowiganker mehr in die PvP gebiete können.. Aber Order wird so wies aussieht wirklich gebraucht Freu mich schon meinen Schwerti auszupacken.....


----------



## Kildran (16. Juli 2009)

an dieser stelle wollte ich noch einbringen das sehr viele spieler ihre hoffnung in den balance patch legen und dann zurrückkehren , wenn es gut wird könnten sich die spielerzahlen wieder erholen

was ich eigenthlich mitteilen wollte ist das HdRO auch nur ....4  oder 5 !? oder so ungefähre auf jeden fall sehr wenige server hat und trotzdem super läuft , wie gesagt wenn das mit dem patch klappt könnte WAR  das HdRO der PVPler werden und vllt zusammen am WoW thron rütteln , aber das ist zu viel spekulation auf einmal ^^


----------



## Tja (16. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal siegt WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachricht für Dich:

11,5 Millionen Spieler --> stagniert --->mittlerweile "nur" 5 Millionen

Ja die chinesischen Accounts liegen brach, dennoch hat bei WoW ein noch nie dagewesenes Gildensterben eingesetzt. Da gehen dann eben nicht 5 oder 10 Leute, sondern 50 etc. WoW ist kein Maßstab, aber dennoch wird auch dieses Spiel irgendwann massiv Spieler verlieren die ersten Anzeichen sind schon längst erkennbar.

Averland:
Habe War damals selbst ausprobiert und Plätze um 450 in der Warteschlange lassen sehr wohl auf einen vollen Server schließen.


----------



## everblue (16. Juli 2009)

Dürfte ja nicht unbekannt sein, dass es ein Ts Servertreffen gab und Ordnungs- sowie auch Destosgilden sowie Sterntaler sich eingefunden haben.
Ist schon so, dass der Grossteil richtung Drakenwald tendiert.

Da können sich die Drakenwälder schomal nen netten Empfang einfallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorus (16. Juli 2009)

also order wird auf carro immer gesucht(ist die seite die es von allen servern am nötigsten hat) ....und ein paar destros können auch gerne nach erengrad kommen....von drakenwald hab ich keine ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bitte liebe leute von aver,teilt euch auf.nicht das wieder auf einem server,auf einer seite, aufeinmal 300 mann aufschlagen, wie wir es auf erengrad schonmal hatten.das endet nur in gepöbel und stunk auf der eigenen seite.


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Juli 2009)

was wollte denn Sterni da?


----------



## everblue (16. Juli 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> was wollte denn Sterni da?



Na Sterni erklärte die Abwicklung des Transfers. Er erklärte das warum des Servertransfers, sowie die Verhältnisse (Order vs. Desto) der anderen Server. Um sich ein Bild zumachen wo es am meisten Sinn macht zu wechseln.


----------



## Soulis (16. Juli 2009)

Aber bitte auf Drakenwald wirklich "ausgeglichen" aufschlagen und nicht deutlich mehr von einer Seite. Der Server ist grad so schön ausgeglichen... das wäre echt übel, wenn der "wieder" kippen würde.


----------



## epiphone2 (16. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Omg, wie die Leute gleich wieder kommen: "WAR geht unter" "WoW hat gewonnen"
> 
> Denkt mal etwas logischer und weniger reißerisch. Open RvR-Server war schon von Mythic nicht gewollt, es haben dort immer weniger Spieler gespielt als auf den Core Servers (ähnlich wie auf RP, nur dass es da noch extremer war).
> Da die Auslastung noch nie wirklich hoch war, machen sie den Server nun dicht. Wo ist da das Problem? Das wär so, als würde Blizz Un'goro und manch anderen Server von seinem Leichenstatus befreien und die Leute auf andere Server verteilen. Es gibt daher weder weniger Spieler noch wäre WoW dem Untergang geweiht.
> ...



Ich lach mich schlapp : ). ORVR server war nie gewollt ... is klar, war auch nie gewollt das ein Spiel das RvR anpreist auf einem ORVR Server Erfolg hat, ODER überhaupt Erfolg hat. NEIN die wollten so schlechte Spielerzahlen das war alles geplant, das nach nochnichmal einem Jahr nurnoch 3 deutsche Server da sind ist alles das Werk von Schlechtrednern, Alkaida und dem Teufel... ja wers glaubt wird selig.

Aber das WAR einfach ein gradioser Misserfolg ist (nicht nur bei der Suchterzeugung / wie es manche darstellen. Ich mein ist genauso als würde ein Bierfabrikant sagen das ihr Produkt nicht Alkeholabhängig macht, weils einfach nur zum Kotzen schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )- Nein niemals , wie komm ich nur da dadrauf. Das WAR der Flop 2008 ist , dürfte ja auch den Fanboys klar sein, se merken es am Gegnermangel oder spätestestens an der offline Friendlist. Achja stimmt wie man ja schon in Briefen eines Ex-Producers lesen konnte (der gegangen wurde, ich glaube wir wissen alle von wem ich rede) die Wirtschaftskrise ist schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .AOC gilt weitläufig als Flop, da frag ich mich doch wieviel Server AOC noch hat und wieviel WAR...

Und die WAR Schlechtredner wie du se nennst (ich sagt die Leute verbreiten einfach nurnoch Tatsachen) haben keine gute Arbeit geleistet? WTF -DAS hat Mythic sehr gut allein hinbekommen. Wenn es darum geht Spieler loszuwerden dann hat Mythic mit WAR nen Oscar verdient. Bilderbuchbeispiel wie man Spieler loswird .... . 

Was soll die neue Veränderung des Radius des AOE bringen ? Das man einen BW / Sorc mehr im Szen brauch ? Der Schaden ist das Problem nich der Radius . Die neue Ruffähigkeit mit Immunität gegen CC ist auch göttlich BW / Sorc die man nicht Silencen kann ... genial.Von LOTD Items mal ganz zu schweigen--- >100% nicht parrierbar oder bolckbar für 15 sec , 3500 Schaden absorb.... Mages die bis zu 350  Int mehr bekommen ...

Ein Tipp von mir an die geplagten Averlandspieler wechselt nicht nach Drakenwald es kommt am 25.09 AION raus was nochmal eine große Abwanderung von WAR Spielern bewirken dürfte. So das am Ende nurnoch Carroburg und Erengard übrig bleiben dürften. 

Aber hey das macht ja nix so lang es Fanboys wie Pymonte gibt, die sich das Spiel noch mit 1-2 Servern schönreden und die rosarote Brille dauerequipt haben., findet ihr immerwas zum Moschen und vll sind auch die Fraktionen ausgeglichen wenns noch 5 k order und 5 k destro Spieler gibt die täglich on kommen + 5 k Gelegenheitsspieler die WAR aus Langeweile / Just for Fun 1-2 Stunden in der Woche zocken.

Mir ist es Schnuppe was die Leute zocken aber SRY wenn ich posts von Fanboys wie Pymonte lese kommt mir einfach die Galle hoch.


----------



## Lexxer240 (16. Juli 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp : ). ORVR server war nie gewollt ... is klar, war auch nie gewollt das ein Spiel das RvR anpreist auf einem ORVR Server Erfolg hat, ODER überhaupt Erfolg hat. NEIN die wollten so schlechte Spielerzahlen das war alles geplant, das nach nochnichmal einem Jahr nurnoch 3 deutsche Server da sind ist alles das Werk von Schlechtrednern, Alkaida und dem Teufel... ja wers glaubt wird selig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schambambel (16. Juli 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> na dan viel spaß beim lachen aber o rvr server waren nie geplant..



Burgeneroberungen, Festungen und Stadtraids waren auch "nie" geplant^^ Das "in die Opferrolle begeben" ist das Standardverhalten von Entwicklern, die nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. Zur Not tut man halt so, als könnte man gar nichts dafür, man wollte ja nur das Beste... Ne, ehrlich, wenn ich mal zusammentrage, was bei Mythic "eigentlich nie geplant war", frag ich mich, was die überhaupt entwickeln wollten. N' Spiel oder n Bildschirmschoner^^


----------



## ayanamiie (16. Juli 2009)

Lieber alle 1 server dann rockt es wenigstens sauviele aktive leute etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jemehr serve rman hat umsoschwerer ist es die server aktivzuhalten .... außerdem wer brauch 111millionen spieler wie in wow lieber hab ich dan je 500aktive ordler oder destros auffem server und hab meinen spaß.


Als so hunderttausende querverteilt und teilweise langeweile


----------



## Lari (16. Juli 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> na dan viel spaß beim lachen aber o rvr server waren nie geplant..


Ich erinnere mich an eine Zeit, da bestand open RvR ausschließlich aus den Obelisken, da waren Keeps nicht geplant. Keine Talentbäume bei Charakterklassen.

Das Pymonte ein WAR-Hardliner ist sollte man ja mittlerweile wissen. Soll jeder seine eigene Meinung haben.
Viele der mir bekannten Gilden, die schon in der Beta aktiv waren, bzw. deren Spieler werden zu Aion wechseln, oder es sich zumindest anschauen. Pandemonium, FrontLINE und andere. Vielleicht nicht als ganze Gilde, aber zumindest Teile der Führungsspitze.

Ich hoffe für euch, dass von den drei übrig gebliebenen Servern keiner mehr geschlossen wird. Denn irgendwann sagt auch EA, dass WAR nicht mehr wirtschaftlich ist.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Juli 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Erengrad kann ich für beide Seiten *nicht* empfehlen, die Verhältnisse dort lassen sich nicht sicher festmachen. Mal ist Order über mehrere Wochen überlegen, mal Destro. Seit Destro den 20%-Lolli haben (mal wieder) sind sie plötzlich sehr aktiv (wie beim letzten mal) und stehen auch in Altdorf.



auch mal für dich meine gegenthese...seit destro den 20% lolli hat, sieht es order nichtmehr ein im orvr massig ruf zu spenden und treibt sich deshalb auf anderen servern rum.
wer von uns beiden hat nun recht? 
ansonsten kann ich dir aber nur zustimmen.
mfg


----------



## Astravall (16. Juli 2009)

Oh je ... na ja dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was passieren wird ... ich fürchte aber der einzige einigermaßen ausgeglichene Server zu Zeit wenn ich das richtig sehe wird nun gekippt ... armes Drakenwald :/. Mitspieler und Feinde hätten wir da mehr als genug.

Naja man muss es positiv sehen ... kann ich wenigstens noch häufiger Altdorf verteidigen und dabei Ruf und Invasorenteile farmen -.- ...

MfG Michael


----------



## Snowhawk (16. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Oh je ... na ja dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was passieren wird ... ich fürchte aber der einzige einigermaßen ausgeglichene Server zu Zeit wenn ich das richtig sehe wird nun gekippt ... armes Drakenwald :/. Mitspieler und Feinde hätten wir da mehr als genug.
> 
> Naja man muss es positiv sehen ... kann ich wenigstens noch häufiger Altdorf verteidigen und dabei Ruf und Invasorenteile farmen -.- ...
> 
> MfG Michael



Drakenwald wird wohl Haupttransferserver der Destroallianzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (16. Juli 2009)

Carroburg kann ich für Ordnung wärmstens empfehlen. Dort ist am meisten los. Wir sind dort zwar in der Unterzahl, aber das kann sich auch wieder ändern. Und mehrheitlich verlieren ist besser als langweilen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thorsdaud (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich war gestern bei der TS besprechung dabei.Erstmal muss ich danke an Erdknuffel  sagen das er das Treffen von Order und Destros so schnell auf die beine gestellt hat!Ich finde das spricht für eine Comunity wenn sie sich gemeinsam an einen Tisch setzt und konstruktiv berät.Es stimmt schon das die meisten Gilden beschlossen haben das sie dahin gehn wo die meisten hingehn,sprich Order und Destros zusammen auf einen Server.Sterntaler hat auch gleich Ausgerechnet das es kein grosses Ungleichgewicht geben wird.Ein paar Ordergilden werden vieleicht auch nach C.burg gehen.Aber der grosse teil hat Beschlossen  nach d.wald zu gehen(die die sich schon sicher waren,hat uns ja schon ein wenig überrollt).
Ich bin schon Traurig das Averland zugemacht wird auf dem ich seit 8 Monaten spiele.Aber ich freue mich auch auf neue Leute wenn ich meine Alten behalten kann!Ich denke ihr solltet das nicht zu negativ sehn wenn ihr eine gute Comunity dazu bekommt.Klar wirds am Anfang vieleicht ein paar reiberein geben wegen den unterschiedlichen Spielweisen aber daraus kann auch was sehr gutes Entstehn.Man muss dem ganzen halt ein wenig Zeit geben.
Ich sehe der Zukunft trotz aller unkenrufe Positv entgegen.
lg
freyasdaud



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an eine Zeit, da bestand open RvR ausschließlich aus den Obelisken, da waren Keeps nicht geplant. Keine Talentbäume bei Charakterklassen.
> 
> Das Pymonte ein WAR-Hardliner ist sollte man ja mittlerweile wissen. Soll jeder seine eigene Meinung haben.
> Viele der mir bekannten Gilden, die schon in der Beta aktiv waren, bzw. deren Spieler werden zu Aion wechseln, oder es sich zumindest anschauen. Pandemonium, FrontLINE und andere. Vielleicht nicht als ganze Gilde, aber zumindest Teile der Führungsspitze.
> ...



Rofl, weil man die Wahrheit sagt, ist man gleich ein hardliner?

Na hallo.

Fakt ist ja wohl, das sowohl RvR als auch Servertyp ind er Form nie geplant waren und erst auf massives Drängen der Community kamne. Da man immer sieht was bei sowas raus kommt (WoW, WAR, AoC und sicherlich auch bei Aion, wo man ja auch schon anfängt massiv zu schrauben, da die EU/US Beta Tester wieder etwas Zucker brauchen) bin ich eigentlich schon länger gegen zu starke Einflüsse durch die Community. Als Entwickler hat man seine Ideen und ein Konzept. Meistens ist dies sehr ausgereift (Servertypen und RvR). Man wollte WAR wie DAoC beginnen, ohne Keeps und mit oRvR. Das RvR hätte (und hat) ganz anders ausgesehen, als das heutige. Es hätte kein (oder weniger) Kreisraiden gegeben, man hätte keine starken belohungen für Burgen einbringen müssen und vermutlich gäbs auch keine Festungsbegrenzungen.

Alles, worüber sich die Leute heutzutage beschweren (Kreisraiden, sinn- und lorelose Burgen, Festungslimit, etc) haben sie sich selbst gewünscht.

Die Entwickler sollten auf das Feedback der Community (Balancing, Content) hören. Aber allerhöchstens ihre Ideen daran anpassen, nicht sie nach den Wünschen der Community verwerfen und irgendwas anderes schnell aus dem Hut zaubern.
Viele Ex DAoCler z.B. wollten eben ein NF gleich beim Release haben. Und das auch noch kurz vor dem Release implementiert. Was dabei rausgekommen ist, wissen ja alle anwesenden.
Ich meine, Mythic hat da schon genug eigene Schuld, sie hätten einfach nciht auf den Quark hören, ihr Spiel wie geplant fertig stellen sollen. Aber naja.

@epiphone2

oRvR Server sind ein Community Wunsch gewesen. Der Sinn dahinter ist bis heute nicht bekannt, da auch die Core Server oRvR haben. Nur da man es aus WoW (und auch aus DAoC) so kannte, wollten man halt auch unbedingt im PvE Gebiet PvP machen können. Dass es einem nix bringt, ist ja erstmal wursti. Dass es Ganker erlaubt und davor 50% der Welt beraubt ist auch erstmal egal. Hauptsache man kann sich dann groß hinstellen und sagen: "Aber ich spiele auf dem RVR Server von WAR, wo zwar auch nicht mehr RvR geht, als auf allen anderen Servern, aber er ist RvR!" (Beispiel WoW: "Alle Gimps sind auf nem PvE Server... da die ja nix können" So ein Bullshit)

HdRO hat auch nur 3 Server und läuft schon seit 2 Jahren stabil. Denke nicht, das die Auflösung von Averland nun WAR den Gnadenstoß gibt. Eher wollens ie die anderen Server wieder voller machen und den niedrig/niedrig Server abschalten (mag ja sein das im T4 viel los ist, aber scheinbar ist der Rest des Servers eben tot, sonst würde er ja nicht 30% weniger Spieler pro Abend haben^^)


----------



## pulla_man (16. Juli 2009)

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, so hart wie es auch klingen mag: ich bin froh, dass kaum order nach carroburg geht.

denn....

1.) wir würden als destro welle den drakenwald server kippen, wenn keine order mitkommt.

2.) würde die order glaube ich nicht reichen um den vollends gekippten carroburg server zu retten

3.) würde ich es unendlich schade finden die feinde und freunde die man leiben und hassen gelernt hat zu verlieren indem man unterschiedliche server ansteuert


----------



## Canossaa (16. Juli 2009)

orvr aktiv betrieben haben eh nur , wie oben schon genannt, ganker die sich einen drauf gerubbelt haben mit lvl 22 oder so im t1 die ganzen lvl 1-11 leute abzuschlachten und denen das spiel zu vermiesen. von daher bin ich froh das der server dicht gemacht wird damit ich von da endlich wegkomme =)  . Gehe mit 5 freunden nach Carroburg (Ordnung)


----------



## Astravall (16. Juli 2009)

thorsdaud schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern bei der TS besprechung dabei.Erstmal muss ich danke an Erdknuffel  sagen das er das Treffen von Order und Destros so schnell auf die beine gestellt hat!Ich finde das spricht für eine Comunity wenn sie sich gemeinsam an einen Tisch setzt und konstruktiv berät.Es stimmt schon das die meisten Gilden beschlossen haben das sie dahin gehn wo die meisten hingehn,sprich Order und Destros zusammen auf einen Server.Sterntaler hat auch gleich Ausgerechnet das es kein grosses Ungleichgewicht geben wird.Ein paar Ordergilden werden vieleicht auch nach C.burg gehen.Aber der grosse teil hat Beschlossen  nach d.wald zu gehen(die die sich schon sicher waren,hat uns ja schon ein wenig überrollt).
> Ich bin schon Traurig das Averland zugemacht wird auf dem ich seit 8 Monaten spiele.Aber ich freue mich auch auf neue Leute wenn ich meine Alten behalten kann!Ich denke ihr solltet das nicht zu negativ sehn wenn ihr eine gute Comunity dazu bekommt.Klar wirds am Anfang vieleicht ein paar reiberein geben wegen den unterschiedlichen Spielweisen aber daraus kann auch was sehr gutes Entstehn.Man muss dem ganzen halt ein wenig Zeit geben.
> Ich sehe der Zukunft trotz aller unkenrufe Positv entgegen.
> lg
> ...



Über neue Mitspieler freue ich mich immer ... und ich komme ja selber von einem andern Server ... von Huss. Ich fürchte nur dass es wirklich viel mehr Zerstörung wird als Ordnung ... und tendenziell war schon immer etwas mehr Zerstörung auf Drakenwald. Nun hat sich das etwas angeglichen, da wäre es schade wenn es wieder zu einer Seite hin umkippt. Aber wir werden sehen ... ändern kann man es eh nimmer und wer weiß vielleicht bleibt es ja wirklich relativ ausgeglichen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Lari (16. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Rofl, weil man die Wahrheit sagt, ist man gleich ein hardliner?


Das ist das was ich meine. Du sagst die Wahrheit, Leute die gegenteiliges behaupten sind Lügner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und beim Thema Balancing ist der größte Fehler eines Entwicklers auf die Spieler zu hören. Der Entwickler kann ganz gut selbst sehen, wo es hakt.
Generelle Dinge wie zu hoher AE Schaden oder zuviel CC/zu wenige Immunitäten sind offenkundig. Alles andere sollte vollständig beim Entwickler liegen. Aber das ist nun doch wieder arg offtopic.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (16. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> HdRO hat auch nur 3 Server und läuft schon seit 2 Jahren stabil. Denke nicht, das die Auflösung von Averland nun WAR den Gnadenstoß gibt. Eher wollens ie die anderen Server wieder voller machen und den niedrig/niedrig Server abschalten (mag ja sein das im T4 viel los ist, aber scheinbar ist der Rest des Servers eben tot, sonst würde er ja nicht 30% weniger Spieler pro Abend haben^^)



Bei HDRO mussten die auch nie einen Server schließen, da gibts halt keinen wirklich Negativtrend. Hier ist das aber anders, erst 63 Server weltweit, dann der deutsche RP Server, nun der nächste Server.

Außerdem kann ich nur weiterhin darauf hinweisen, die restlichen 3 Server sind auch nicht VOLL. Sie erreichen zu keiner Zeit und zu keinem Tag auf irgendeiner Seite "hoch". Derzeit reichen schon 2 Server, die dann auch endlich voll wären.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Rofl, weil man die Wahrheit sagt, ist man gleich ein hardliner?
> 
> Na hallo.
> 
> Fakt ist ja wohl, das sowohl RvR als auch Servertyp ind er Form nie geplant waren und erst auf massives Drängen der Community kamne.



Ob geplant oder nicht, sind sind / waren da. Und es gab einige von ihnen die sehr voll waren. Nun ist keiner mehr da -> massiver Spielerverlust.

Sinnvoll waren die Server so oder so nicht, aber das ist eben Mythic....


----------



## Soulis (16. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Über neue Mitspieler freue ich mich immer ... und ich komme ja selber von einem andern Server ... von Huss. Ich fürchte nur dass es wirklich viel mehr Zerstörung wird als Ordnung ... und tendenziell war schon immer etwas mehr Zerstörung auf Drakenwald. Nun hat sich das etwas angeglichen, da wäre es schade wenn es wieder zu einer Seite hin umkippt. Aber wir werden sehen ... ändern kann man es eh nimmer und wer weiß vielleicht bleibt es ja wirklich relativ ausgeglichen.
> 
> MfG Michael



Na wenigstens dürfte Drake Abends und am We zu einem Hoch/Hoch Server mutieren... womit er dann mit Abstand der vollste wäre! Damit werden dann im oRVR hoffentlich alle Burgen gedefft, die angegriffen werden schön mehr Aktion!


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich meine. Du sagst die Wahrheit, Leute die gegenteiliges behaupten sind Lügner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aha, du weißt aber, das oRvR Server und Keeps nicht geplant waren? Also ist die Aussage wahr. Das macht dementsprechend jede gegenteilige Aussage (logischerweise) Falsch. Also warum die Diskussion?

@MaNoFsTeeL 
Man hat in WAR (wie so oft) auf Drängen der Spieler und aufgrund der verkauften Exemplare neue Server errichtet. Soweit korrekt. Aber nun ziehe mal parallelen: HdRO hatte 3 Server und mehr Spieler wurden auch beim Release nicht erreicht. WAR hat (dank Hype und vielen Verblendeten) viel mehr Spieler erreicht. Nun ist nur noch der "harte" Kern übrig. Also genau die Menge an Spielern, für die die ursprünglichen Server auch ausgelegt waren. Derzeit ist also, bis auf Averland, kein einziger originaler (und dem Maß der erwarteten Spieler geplanten) Server geschlossen wurden.

Aber naja, nach einem Jahr kann ja scheinbar eh jeder Prognosen über ein Spiel abgeben, daher ist ja auch HdRo tot und AoC tot und... ach ne, moment, die gibts ja immer noch, obwohl sie ja schon so oft für tot erklärt wurden (bei HdRO ahts ja auch zum Glück nach nem 3/4 Jahr nachgelassen, nach einem Jahr bei AoC auch. Vielleicht haben wir dann auch endlich in WAR Ruhe vor den Untergangspropheten?)^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Juli 2009)

Warhammer macht wohl im Moment das gleiche durch wie Aoc noch vor ein paar Wochen. Aber Funcom hat sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt und das Ruder gerade nochmal rumgerissen, es boomt wieder. Blizzard meldet schon 60% Spielerverlust an AoC.(also über 6 Millionen incl. Chinesen +Bots)  das ist ein Scherz will man sehen wie hier die Süchtigen durchdrehen wenn sie das lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Funcom hat lange den Fehler gemacht und zu wenig auf die Community gehört,haben sie ja selbst zugegeben. Wenn Mythic das jetzt auch noch begreift bin ich mir sicher das Warhammer irgendwann wieder die Kurve kriegt.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Warhammer macht wohl im Moment das gleiche durch wie Aoc noch vor ein paar Wochen. Aber Funcom hat sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt und das Ruder gerade nochmal rumgerissen, es boomt wieder. Blizzard meldet schon 60% Spielerverlust an AoC.(also über 6 Millionen incl. Chinesen +Bots)  [
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mythic hört aber zu viel auf die Community, wie ich finde, und sie bleiben ihren eigenen Ideen nicht mehr treu. Etwas, was zum Spielverfall führt. Das andere extrem (gar kein Feedback wird umgesetzt) ist natürlich auch nichrt wünschenswert. Derzeit scheint HdRO da das schönste Mittelmaß gefunden haben.


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Juli 2009)

Nun ja seit Monaten warten die Leute auf den balancepatch, viele haben wegen dem übelen aoe Damage aufgehört oder pausiert und jetzt erst kommt der erste Teil des balancepatches...wenn auch nur halbherzig. Das klingt irgendwie nicht so als wenn sich Mystic nach der Community richtet...


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2009)

halbherzig? im offi Forum heulen schon wieder alle, das AoE nach dem Patch nutzlos ist (die Patchnotes sind dort auch niedergeschrieben) und das man plötzlich seine Spielweise umstellen muss.


----------



## xerkxes (16. Juli 2009)

Erstmal abwarten wie sich der Patch im Endeffekt spielt. Single-Damage wird aufgewertet, soviel ist sicher! Ich gehöre also zu denen, die an den Patchnotes ein positives Signal sehen.


----------



## Blaminator (16. Juli 2009)

Ich als Drakenwald Ordner ;-) kann der Averland Destru den Server nur empfehlen. Von den Spielerzahlen her würde ich sagen das es sehr gut ausgeglichen ist, aber man muss dazu sagen das die Destru nicht grade viel im RvR macht außer 2 Zonen zu locken und dann in den LdT zu verschwinden. Somit hat die Order im RvR auf Jeden Fall die Oberhand. Als beispiel die lesten 3-5 Festungsangriffe von der Destru war grade mal 2-3 KTs die dann vorm 2 Tor gewipet sind und nicht mehr wiedergekommen sind ;-( und ne Stunde rumstehen macht halt keinen spaß. In den anderen T4 Zonen kann man dann nur Kreisraiden machen da die Destru mit ihren Bombergruppen im SZ oder in LdT. Deswegen freuen ich und meine Gilde uns sehr auf gute, aktive und neue Destru Spieler auf Drakenwald, damit mal wieder was im RvR geht außer Kreisraiden und von einem KL zu anderen zu jagen um den Lock zu sichern. Naja wir werden ja sehen und vlt. trifft man ja sogar auf ein Paar ehemalige Middenland Destru Gilden wieder, die damals von Middenland nach Averland gegangen sind (unsere Gilde war auf Middenland "Unverbesserlich" Leader war Nikitai und jetzt nennen wir uns Ordnungswache). Bis dahin wünsche ich noch einen schönen Tag,

M.f.G. OW | Blaminator


----------



## Lexxer240 (16. Juli 2009)

naja warum sollte man in hdro auch server schließen?...man hat dort einfach nich diese 2 seiten na gut man kan glaube ich mit level 11 so monsertpieln aber naja..da ist rvr auch nicht das hauptziel....


----------



## Ceilyn (16. Juli 2009)

oha,

da ist man gute 8-9 tage nicht mehr online und im urlaub und kaum schaut man mal ins forum, liest man gleich, dass es einen server trans geben wird von averland O.o
huii.. das ist mal.. interessant o.ô 

dann schaut man in der liste nach und findet nicht mal den char den man transen wuerde auf der seite *g* 
naja.. mal schauen.. paar tage hab ich ja da noch irgendwie zeit fuer o.o


----------



## Ankar (16. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> oha,
> 
> da ist man gute 8-9 tage nicht mehr online und im urlaub und kaum schaut man mal ins forum, liest man gleich, dass es einen server trans geben wird von averland O.o
> huii.. das ist mal.. interessant o.ô
> ...




Erst Morgen sind die Trans. möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und auch viele Ordis werden wohl nach Drakenwald tendieren. Hoffen wir, dass wir Drakenwald nicht kippen werden, wäre ja schade. Also hoffentlich wirds so bleiben, einfach mehr Spieler auf beiden Seiten, aber das Verhälniss einigermassen stimmt.

Lg Ankar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Waaagh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Juli 2009)

> Ich als Drakenwald Ordner ;-) kann der Averland Destru den Server nur empfehlen. Von den Spielerzahlen her würde ich sagen das es sehr gut ausgeglichen ist, aber man muss dazu sagen das die Destru nicht grade viel im RvR macht außer 2 Zonen zu locken und dann in den LdT zu verschwinden. Somit hat die Order im RvR auf Jeden Fall die Oberhand. Als beispiel die lesten 3-5 Festungsangriffe von der Destru war grade mal 2-3 KTs die dann vorm 2 Tor gewipet sind und nicht mehr wiedergekommen sind ;-( und ne Stunde rumstehen macht halt keinen spaß. In den anderen T4 Zonen kann man dann nur Kreisraiden machen da die Destru mit ihren Bombergruppen im SZ oder in LdT. Deswegen freuen ich und meine Gilde uns sehr auf gute, aktive und neue Destru Spieler auf Drakenwald, damit mal wieder was im RvR geht außer Kreisraiden und von einem KL zu anderen zu jagen um den Lock zu sichern. Naja wir werden ja sehen und vlt. trifft man ja sogar auf ein Paar ehemalige Middenland Destru Gilden wieder, die damals von Middenland nach Averland gegangen sind (unsere Gilde war auf Middenland "Unverbesserlich" Leader war Nikitai und jetzt nennen wir uns Ordnungswache). Bis dahin wünsche ich noch einen schönen Tag,



du glaubst doch den Quatsch den du da geschrieben hast selber nicht oder? xD


----------



## epiphone2 (16. Juli 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Warhammer macht wohl im Moment das gleiche durch wie Aoc noch vor ein paar Wochen. Aber Funcom hat sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt und das Ruder gerade nochmal rumgerissen, es boomt wieder. Blizzard meldet schon 60% Spielerverlust an AoC.(also über 6 Millionen incl. Chinesen +Bots)  das ist ein Scherz will man sehen wie hier die Süchtigen durchdrehen wenn sie das lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Quelle ??? Ich spiele kein WoW mags auch nicht, trotzdem würde ich gern ne Quelle zu der Behauptung haben das die 60% der Spieler an AOC verloren haben. Aus welcher deiner Wahrsagerkugeln stammt diese Erkenntnis ? Ich kenn ein Spiel das nachweislich über 60% verloren hat :

http://www.buffed.de/news/7788

http://war.buffed.de/news/10108/warhammer-...pieler-weltweit

macht nach Adam Riese 62.5 % Spielerverlust nachweislich (gefühlt sinds aber mehr...siehe erneute Schließung eines Servers Namens Averland)

Und es wär toll wenn das mit dem Patch klappt aber es kamen schon so viele Patches und das Vertrauen und die Vorschusslorbeeren sind halt weg. Die allgemeine Spielsituation hat sich bis jetzt nach keinem Patch verbessert im Gegenteil nach jedem Patch sind die Leute mehr am meckern.

Wenn jetzt einer kommt uns sagt hört sich toll an, mit Patch 1.3 wird alles besser (jaja ich weiß alles awesome & great) ist das für mich genauso als wollte mir jemand erzählen : Das Angela Merkel ab Monatag sehr hübsch ist und ihr die Männer die Bude einrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --- > halt einfach unglaubwürdig

Aber ich weiß die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Ankar (16. Juli 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Aber sie stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hrhr musste jetzt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuced (16. Juli 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> du glaubst doch den Quatsch den du da geschrieben hast selber nicht oder? xD




Doch is leider die letzten Wochen meist so
Mfg


----------



## Blaminator (16. Juli 2009)

@ Irn-Bru,

tut mir leid wenn ich deinen Destru Stolz gebrochen habe, aber leider ist es so und brauchste auch nicht rum flamen, dadurch wird sich nichts daran
ändern.

P.S. Warst du nicht der mit dem Destru Drakenwald PvE Movie?


----------



## Diven (16. Juli 2009)

Sehr viele von Averland gehen Drakenwald siehe Q&A vom TS der großen Gildenleiter  mit Sterntaler gestern

Auf ein frohes moshen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (16. Juli 2009)

schade das ich kaum was über Carroburg höre... hatten zwar die letzten tage meist so 2-3 order KT gegenwehr, doch ich befürchte das das wegen den 10 freitagen war.. ich will ständig auf order treffen.. ich brauch gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Juli 2009)

da ich mich weder mit dem Spiel noch mit meinem Charakter identifiziere, bricht das mit Sicherheit nicht mein Stolz....
Und wo flame ich rum? 

Das was du beschrieben hast trifft auf beide Seiten zu. Finde es nur unpassend zu schreiben dass nur Destros sich so verhalten. Sobald Ldt Lock ist sieht man euch auch nicht mehr, Festungen werden zum großen teil nicht mehr angegriffen sondern zum nächsten Gebiet gegangen etc. und ja auch wir destros machen das so. 
Nur sollte man die nötige Objektivität besitzen das auch so zu schreiben.....
Das was du geschrieben hast, liest so wie die ganzen anderen Threads..."Zerstörung hat nur Bombergruppen" ,"Zerstörung bugt sich in Burgen rein, " etc.......da vergessen viele in ihren Groll das es auf ihrer Seite genauso ist....





Welches Drakenwaldvideo??

und jetzt bitte wieder btt....


----------



## gorbszn (16. Juli 2009)

nicht mythic hat es verbockt....nein die community war es mit ihren vorschlägen!!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich liebe dieses forum. die ignoranz der war-fanboys ist unerreicht. bitte mehr solche abstrusen theorien

mfg, jemand der WAR für diverse aspekte mochte aber sein abo seit 1 monat gekündigt hat


----------



## Yanotoshi (16. Juli 2009)

Echt schade, dass viele von meinen Alten Feinden nach Drakenwald gehen und ich nie mit ihnen zusammen spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , wobei es mir selber in den Fingern juckt meinen Siggi wieder auszupacken und den leuten das Fürchten zu lehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber 1 Frage noch, wenn 90% der Top Gilden auf Destro sowie auf ORdnungsseite nach Drakenwald gehen, wird der Server nicht aus allen Nähten platzen?!


----------



## Diven (16. Juli 2009)

laut sterntaler passen wir drauf und es wird dann der vollste deutsche server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei mehr order da wäre


----------



## Yanotoshi (16. Juli 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> laut sterntaler passen wir drauf und es wird dann der vollste deutsche server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Cool ich transe mal meinen  Siggi auch drauf und mach euch Aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eriendal (16. Juli 2009)

Ich habe es auch eben auf war-europe gesehen.
Ich finde es sehr gute das NUR Ordis von Averland auf Carroburg wechseln können,so wie ich das verstanden habe,so wird es vielleicht wieder was mit dem Balacing,nun bitte ich aber auch die Ordis auf Averland wirklich nach Carroburg zu kommen,da wir es ziemlich nötig haben.

für die Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (16. Juli 2009)

Eriendal schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch eben auf war-europe gesehen.
> Ich finde es sehr gute das NUR Ordis von Averland auf Carroburg wechseln können,so wie ich das verstanden habe,so wird es vielleicht wieder was mit dem Balacing,nun bitte ich aber auch die Ordis auf Averland wirklich nach Carroburg zu kommen,da wir es ziemlich nötig haben.
> 
> für die Ordnung.
> ...




Da muss ich dich leider ein bisschen entäuschen, viele ordis werden wohl nach Drakenwald gehen. Also jedenfalls unsere Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Ankar


Waaagh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (16. Juli 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider ein bisschen entäuschen, viele ordis werden wohl nach Drakenwald gehen. Also jedenfalls unsere Ally
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



reine Neugier gibt es Gelonidas und seine Gilde noch und weiß einer wo sie hintransen?!


----------



## Ankar (16. Juli 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> reine Neugier gibt es Gelonidas und seine Gilde noch und weiß einer wo sie hintransen?!




Gelonidas der Schweizer? ^^

Hm....den hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Wo die hintransen weiss ich jetzt nicht. 

Lg Ankar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Waaagh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (16. Juli 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Gelonidas der Schweizer? ^^
> 
> Hm....den hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Wo die hintransen weiss ich jetzt nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja genau der ^^ im TS finde ich ihn genial und als KT Leiter sowieso


----------



## Ankar (16. Juli 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Ja genau der ^^ im TS finde ich ihn genial und als KT Leiter sowieso



Neben bei: ich bin auch schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe. Jep hab gehört die Deutschen lieben unseren Akzent^^.


Lg Ankar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Waaagh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (16. Juli 2009)

ist find ich das beste dran dass unsere lieben ordis auch mitkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehre deinen Feind....


----------



## Ankar (16. Juli 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> ist find ich das beste dran dass unsere lieben ordis auch mitkommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja lieb sind wir nicht gerade xD


----------



## Yanotoshi (16. Juli 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Naja lieb sind wir nicht gerade xD


Genau ich versohle dir deinen knochigen ElfenArsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (16. Juli 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Genau ich versohle dir deinen knochigen ElfenArsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha also ich hab vieles, einen Bierbauch, eine fanatische Frau die Sigmar mehr liebt als Schokolade, einen hund der mehr Bier trinkt als ein Deutscher beim Oktoberfest aber kein knochigen Elfenarsch xD


----------



## Yanotoshi (16. Juli 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> haha also ich hab vieles, einen Bierbauch, eine fanatische Frau die Sigmar mehr liebt als Schokolade, einen hund der mehr Bier trinkt als ein Deutscher beim Oktoberfest aber kein knochigen Elfenarsch xD



Ich mein nicht dich, du hast nen dicken BierArsch, ich meine die Sorc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (16. Juli 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Ich mein nicht dich, du hast nen dicken BierArsch, ich meine die Sorc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




haha. Dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (17. Juli 2009)

Naja ich denke ma dat die meisten Ordergilden die net nach Carro wechseln, Angst haben dauerauffefresse zu bekommen. Und komisch dat sich alle auf einma lieb haben und geschlossen wechseln, wo doch so oft über die bösen Exploitdestros geschimpft wurde.....


----------



## Ankar (17. Juli 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Naja ich denke ma dat die meisten Ordergilden die net nach Carro wechseln, Angst haben dauerauffefresse zu bekommen. Und komisch dat sich alle auf einma lieb haben und geschlossen wechseln, wo doch so oft über die bösen Exploitdestros geschimpft wurde.....




Im Gegenteil, ich würde gerne nach Carro gehen, mal ne Herausforderung (die destros auf Averland zählen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Die Spieler von Carro wünschen sich einen extrem Rollenvertausch, oder eben, das das ungleichgewicht nicht mehr herrscht. Aber das wird es nicht. Unsere ally wird vieleicht mit Glück 4 oder 3 Kt's (+/-) zusammenbringen. Und das wird dann nicht alles ändern, denn die Destros werden dann immernoch in der Überzahl sein, sie bekommen einfach mehr Ruf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann wäre AUCH Drakenwald in der hand der Zerstörung. 
Und deshalb wandern wir geschlossen ab. Denn dann wir Drakenwald immernoch ein Gleichgewicht haben, einfach mit mehr Spielern. 

Ich nehme an, dass du Carro Order oder destro bist, und desshalb sehr angeschissen, weil ihr keine Verstärkung bekommt. Aber wie gesagt, wir könnten das grosse Ungleichgewicht auch nicht wieder gerade biegen. 

Lg Ankar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Waaagh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itamu (17. Juli 2009)

ist der transfer schon offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  neeeed meinen 40 auf drakenwald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (17. Juli 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Naja ich denke ma dat die meisten Ordergilden die net nach Carro wechseln, Angst haben dauerauffefresse zu bekommen. Und komisch dat sich alle auf einma lieb haben und geschlossen wechseln, wo doch so oft über die bösen Exploitdestros geschimpft wurde.....



meine herren, ihr müsst echt am verzweifeln sein auf carroburg. egal wo es um die servertransfers geht irgendeiner von eurem server ist da und heult rum wie schlecht es euch geht und dass ihr hilfe braucht. ich kann das ja verstehen, war früher selber order auf middenland, aber jetzt noch die leute zu beleidigen, wo schon noch ein paar zu euch wechseln, ist ziemlich erbärmlich von dir


----------



## Itamu (17. Juli 2009)

warum drakenwalt ? ganz einfach weildie averland community geschlossen sich dafür entschieden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (17. Juli 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Naja ich denke ma dat die meisten Ordergilden die net nach Carro wechseln, Angst haben dauerauffefresse zu bekommen. Und komisch dat sich alle auf einma lieb haben und geschlossen wechseln, wo doch so oft über die bösen Exploitdestros geschimpft wurde.....



Oh ja ganz genau so kennt man die Ordnung auf Averland, sie ist zu feige sich einer Herausforderung zu stellen... ROFL

Du glaubst Deine mehr als lächerliche und durchsichtige Aussage bringt wirklich jemanden dazu nach Carroburg zu wechseln??


----------



## Astravall (17. Juli 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> laut sterntaler passen wir drauf und es wird dann der vollste deutsche server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja dann wären meine Bedenken ja fast zerstreut ... ich hoffe es ist dann fast ausgeglichen ... ein Übergewicht an Ordnung fände ich auch wiederrum nicht toll.

Na dann ... willkommen ihr Averländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Uroag (17. Juli 2009)

Ich, als Drakenwalder, freue mich, dass ihr so zahlreich bei uns aufschlagt.

Die Zerstörungsspieler möchte ich bitten, sich auf drakenwald.org umzusehen.

Schöne Grüsse - und immer voll drauf!

Gruss
Uroag


----------



## Bedzi (17. Juli 2009)

hallo,

bin neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mal da eine frage;heut soll doch für denn server averland der transfer starten,aber bei mir gehts noch nicht!

noch jemand bei denn es nicht geht?

hab eben am sopport geschrieben.


----------



## Soulis (17. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich wird der Server recht voll dann wird aber bitte jede Burg, jedes SFZ und jeder Grashalm bis zum umfallen verteidigt endlich der Tot des Kreisraidens^^ aber denkt dran als T4er im T3 moshen geht nur als Hühnchen^^!

www.war-order-de<- ist dann für die neuen Orderlinge auf Drake Freischaltung nur INGame per PM!


----------



## Bedzi (17. Juli 2009)

ok hab eben von kundendienst e-mail erhalten,zitat;Der Transfer sollte im Laufe des Vormittags beginnen.

antwort ging ja schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itamu (17. Juli 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier
> 
> ...




da iss ja noch wer so ungeduldig wie ich xD ^^ hrhr *hibbel* sterntaler sagte auch im laufe ds vormittags xD ^^


----------



## Celebie (17. Juli 2009)

Also bisher kann ich als Averland Destro auf Erengrad und Elthrion wechseln.

Ich hoff mal die beeilen sich mit Drakenwald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itamu (17. Juli 2009)

es geht !!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celebie (17. Juli 2009)

also bei mir nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bedzi (17. Juli 2009)

ja bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin zum erengrad gegangen bei drakenwald habe ich ich ordung chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celebie (17. Juli 2009)

wieder mal super service 

anscheinend können alle die, die auf Drakenwald noch Order Chars hatten und diese erst in den letzten Tagen gelöscht haben noch nicht mit Destro auf Drakenwald transen.  

oh mann .....


----------



## Itamu (17. Juli 2009)

aion soso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heut abend geht closed beta weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhr

gedultet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grins ich hab fertig gehibbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!


edit: Das is die strafe fürs fremdspielen XD MUHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 drakenwald wir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bedzi (17. Juli 2009)

@itamu,

cool kann leider nur in den beta wochenende teilnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarot (17. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand wie lang das transferieren ca dauert ?


----------



## Ascían (17. Juli 2009)

Zarot schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie lang das transferieren ca dauert ?



Normalerweise 1 Minute maximal.


----------



## Zarot (17. Juli 2009)

Ah k danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krytical (17. Juli 2009)

Zarot schrieb:


> Ah k danke dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



300 K Subs für EA ein Misserfolg. 
Nun ist mein geliebter BETA Server abgeschaltet?
1+1 = 2

Nie wieder ein EA MMO. Auch nicht SW TOR. 

10 Monate nach Release, nur ein OpenRvR Server in Europa. WAR is everywhere? Ein sehr schlechtes Zeichen wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (17. Juli 2009)

krytical schrieb:


> 300 K Subs für EA ein Misserfolg.
> Nun ist mein geliebter BETA Server abgeschaltet?
> 1+1 = 2
> 
> ...



Gesamtserverzahl ist ja noch ok, wenn es dabei bleibt, RVR Server ist doch eh uninteressant bei Warhammer Online. Eigentlich sogar sinnlos.


----------



## kirg (17. Juli 2009)

Klasse bei mir steht kein einzigster Char zum Transfer bereit.
Habe vor kurzem erst angefangen mit War auf Averland bin mit meinem Jünger des Khain lvl 17.
Das muss doch zum Transferieren ausreichen oda nicht? 
Habe ehrlich gesagt keine lust nochmal anzufangen. Oder is das ganze nur buggy?


----------



## Bedzi (17. Juli 2009)

kirg schrieb:


> Klasse bei mir steht kein einzigster Char zum Transfer bereit.
> Habe vor kurzem erst angefangen mit War auf Averland bin mit meinem Jünger des Khain lvl 17.
> Das muss doch zum Transferieren ausreichen oda nicht?
> Habe ehrlich gesagt keine lust nochmal anzufangen. Oder is das ganze nur buggy?



müsste reichen habe mein lvl 11 hexenkriegerin transf.

evt.mal an kundendienst schreiben.


----------



## Flywa (17. Juli 2009)

Hab heut meine lvl 11 Hexenkriegerin auf Drakenwald transen wollen ist aber bis jetzt nicht angekommen.
Kann mich aber auch nicht mit ihr auf Averland einloggen.
Hat das Problem noch irgendjemand?


----------



## Makalvian (18. Juli 2009)

Jo wegen großen Anstrum stürtzt gerade die Accountverwaltung etwas zusammen so dauert wahrscheinlich noch etwas


----------



## thorsdaud (18. Juli 2009)

lese mal im forum bei war nach und ich hoffe du hast zeit um die 132 threads zu lesen.was sich die da heute geleistet haben schlägt dem fass den boden aus.sowas schlechtes und und alles ohne es zu komunizieren hab ich noch nicht erlebt.
also du bist nicht allein.


----------



## Celebie (18. Juli 2009)

thorsdaud schrieb:


> lese mal im forum bei war nach und ich hoffe du hast zeit um die 132 threads zu lesen.was sich die da heute geleistet haben schlägt dem fass den boden aus.sowas schlechtes und und alles ohne es zu komunizieren hab ich noch nicht erlebt.
> also du bist nicht allein.



also ich hab ein Ticket geschrieben und sofort Antwort erhalten. Wenn du nichts fragst, bekommst ebenauch keine ...


----------



## Makalvian (18. Juli 2009)

thorsdaud schrieb:


> lese mal im forum bei war nach und ich hoffe du hast zeit um die 132 threads zu lesen.was sich die da heute geleistet haben schlägt dem fass den boden aus.sowas schlechtes und und alles ohne es zu komunizieren hab ich noch nicht erlebt.
> also du bist nicht allein.



tja wir wissen ja du würdest das alles besser hinbekommen und spiele vorher haben das alles schon besser gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thorsdaud (18. Juli 2009)

ich würde nix sagen wenns der erste serverumzug wäre aber es ist der keine ahnung 7te?viele leute können gar nix machen und es kommen nur halbgare infos von denen.ich halte dem spiel seit 8 monaten die treue hab bis jetzt auch alles net so eng gesehn aber auch meine gedult ist mal am ende.und sorry celebie wem willst du das denn erzählen mit dem ticket wenn die meisten leute nach 6 st keine antwort bekommen haben.vieleicht auf deinem server aber bestimmt net wenn du von averland kommst.


----------



## ExInferis (18. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mich auf Averland nicht mehr einloggen kann und meine Charaktere aber auch nicht transferieren kann.
Irgendwie schon sehr zum kotzen das ganze. 
Keine Absprache mit Gilde ausser übers Forum möglich, kein Räumen der Bankfächer, nichts. Frage mich wie die sich das vorstellen.
Hat schon jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Flywa (18. Juli 2009)

Um dich wieder auf Averland einloggen zu können musst du im Verzeichnis: Laufwerk:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\user\
die Datei 
Usersettings.xml 
öffnen.

Da gibt es eine Zeile:
<Login account="" character="?" eula="???????" roc="??????" first_run="false" punkbuster="false" lastserver="18" />

Bei Lastserver steht bei dir wahrscheinlich eine andere Zahl diese Zahl in 18 ändern und du kannst dich wieder auf Averland einloggen

Mfg Flywa


----------



## Mies (18. Juli 2009)

Ich kann meinen 40er Main nicht transen sehe nur den 13er Twink,unglaublich sowas


----------



## Soulis (18. Juli 2009)

Sind die Ordis eigentlich auch schon transferiert? Seit gestern Abend deffen wir alle 2 Stunden DIE SELBE Festung ist im Moment doch sehr Destrolastig... gestern waren pro Zone 5 Kts Destro unterwegs also 15 respekt, das hatten die Jungs sonst bei Großraids^^. Jedenfalls kann die Ordnung diese Masse absolut nicht halten es haben zwar immer alle T4 Zonen das fette Kampfkreuz aber am Ende locken die Gebiete immer Destro ihr seit im Moment einfach mehr. Hoffen wir mal, das noch etwas Order nachrückt.

Ansonsten willkommen auf Carro 2 das selbe Spiel nur mit deutlich mehr Spielern Gott, ist Drake voll...!


----------



## wotan1999 (20. Juli 2009)

*Antwort zurückgenommen*


----------

